# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  δεν δουλευει το αεροθερμο

## μπαμπης288

καλησπερα παιδια θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση

εχω ενα αεροθερμο και δουλευε κανονικα ξαφνικα ομως σταματησε να δουλευει 
εχω κοιταξει εαν εχει κομμενα συρματακια δεν εχει 
εχω κοιταξει και την θερμικη ασφαλεια εαν εχει καει δουλευει και εκεινη κανονικα 
τι αλλο μπορει να εχει και να μην δουλευει το αεροθερμο 

ευχριστω πολυ και περιμενω απαντηση σας
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ξέχασες να το βάλεις στην μπρίζα  :Lol: .  Υπολείπεται τυχόν διακόπτης / και κάποια θερμοστατική επαφή? (άλλο η θερμική ασφάλεια )  αν έχεις πολύμετρο δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να εντοπίσεις την αιτία διακοπής του κυκλώματος  ακολουθώντας όλη την σειρά .

----------


## μπαμπης288

Δλδ παιζει να ειναι διακοπτης;;;;;
Και οσο για την θερμοστατικη επαφή εννοείς τα λαμακια που εχει;;;;
Πρεπει να το βαλω στην πριζα για να δουλέψει;;;;   :Wink:  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και οσο για την θερμοστατικη επαφή εννοείς τα λαμακια που εχει;;;;


Ναι τα έχουν σχεδόν όλα τα αερόθερμα είτε αυτά που είναι με ανεμιστήρα είτε χωρίς και συνήθως τοποθετούνται κοντά στις αντιστάσεις , μπορεί να την μετρήσεις λανθασμένα "καλή" (ότι έχει συνέχεια ) αλλά με τον καιρό χάνουν την αξιοπιστία τους και κόβουν νωρίτερα της κανονικής στάνταρ ρύθμισης έως ότου να κόβουν και μόνιμα.

----------


## μπαμπης288

Μπορουμε να βρουμε αυτες τις επαφες στο εμποριο;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μπορουμε να βρουμε αυτες τις επαφες στο εμποριο;;


Εδώ είναι που πέφτει αβάσταχτο γέλιο για τους εμπόρους στο Ελλαδιστάν. Πιο εύκολα θα βρεις κομπλέ την αντίσταση που θα περιλαμβάνει και την επαφή .

----------


## μπαμπης288

Υπαρχει περίπτωση να ειναι κανενας διακοπτης απο τους τρεις που εχει γιατι δοκίμασα και την θερμικη ασφαλεια και τα λαμακια αλλα δουλευουν κανονικα(με πολυμετρο)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ελπίζω τον Αύγουστο του 2019 να ζεσταθείς επιτέλους , τι μάρκα είναι , ψάξε στην αναζήτηση και δείξε μας πιο αερόθερμο έχεις

----------


## mikemtb73

> Υπαρχει περίπτωση να ειναι κανενας διακοπτης απο τους τρεις που εχει γιατι δοκίμασα και την θερμικη ασφαλεια και τα λαμακια αλλα δουλευουν κανονικα(με πολυμετρο)


Ε αφού έχεις πολυμετρο και ήδη τσέκαρες θερμικη ασφαλεια και λαμακια, ποια η δυσκολία να τσεκάρεις και τους διακόπτες και τις αντιστάσεις?  :Confused: 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## μπαμπης288

> Ελπίζω τον Αύγουστο του 2019 να ζεσταθείς επιτέλους , τι μάρκα είναι , ψάξε στην αναζήτηση και δείξε μας πιο αερόθερμο έχεις



Ισως φανει λιγο τρελλο αλλα τους εχω ψάξει και τους διακόπτες αλλα δουλευουν μαλλον καπου κανω λαθος αλλά δεν ξερω που

----------


## μπαμπης288

Ισως φανει λιγο τρελλο αλλα τους εχω ψαξει και νομίζω οτι δουλεύουν καποιο λαθος θα εχω κανει αλλα δεν ξερω που

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μια καλή μέθοδος μετά την οπτική , είναι η μέθοδος σειράς , δηλαδή από φις μέχρι τις αντιστάσεις και δεν προχωράς σε καμιά περίπτωση στο επόμενο αν δεν έχεις επιβεβαιώσει το προηγούμενο . Δες αν έχει και 4ο διακόπτη που είναι τυχόν διακόπτης χαλασμένος ασφαλείας ανατροπής .
Με τους 3 διακόπτες που προανέφερες δώσε πληροφορίες τι ακριβώς κάνει ο κάθε ένας ή άλλες πληροφορίες π.χ. περιέχει και θερμοστάτη? ενδεικτικά λαμπάκια λειτουργίας πάνω στους διακόπτες ? ανεμιστήρα ? δουλεύει αυτός ? ή όχι?

----------


## μπαμπης288

Συγνωμη για την καθυστέρηση της απάντησης μου 
Εχει 3 διακοπτες ο ενας ειναι ασφαλείας(οταν πεσει κατω το αεροθερμο σταματαει να δούλευει)ο δευτερος ειναι αυτος που ανοιγει και κλείνει το αεροθερμο και ο τριτος ειναι αυτος που ρυθμιζει τον αερα εαν θα βγαινει κρυο η ζεστο μαλλον θα φταει ο διακοπτης ασφαλειας απ οτι είδα θα το κοιταξω και θα σας πω 
Ευχαριστώ για την βοηθεια

----------

